# Calisoga Spider



## Steven (Dec 1, 2004)

_Calisoga longitarsis_

does anyone ever seen these spiders ?
or even been offered,... they look quite impressive tmo


----------



## David_F (Dec 1, 2004)

Not a lot of info on them online.  They are great looking spiders though.  I wouldn't mind having a few here.


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 9, 2007)

Steven said:


> _Calisoga longitarsis_
> 
> does anyone ever seen these spiders ?
> or even been offered,... they look quite impressive tmo


damn you steven!

i have babies now and am working on adults =P




i have to tell you... i take GREAT pleasure in having something that you want. it is so often the other way around hehehehe



to see what the fuss is about
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/about132.html


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 10, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> damn you steven!
> i have to tell you... i take GREAT pleasure in having something that you want. it is so often the other way around hehehehe


Slowly, dear friend,

this is NO war or even pissing match.

The reason why Calisoga´s aren´t actually available to the mass - market in Europe is NOT because it´d be impossible to get them but due to no real market interest.

It´d be no problem to get hold of those.

Remember, that i´m one of THAT Europeans that have imported from the US legally in the past and it´s still no problem to do it again.

You dig up an old thread just to spread such silly words, guess i´ve thought to much about you.

Stefan


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 10, 2007)

that's a fairly amusing reply, steffan. you might want to check out this link 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sense_of_humor



in point of fact i was doing my normal weekly web researching of calisoga and found this thread.  i am quite certain steven will interpret this as i intended, as a joke. i found it amusing that steven had already found this species, even before i formally entered the hobby

i'm glad you guys can get whatever you want in europe, legally or not.


----------



## froggyman (Nov 10, 2007)

those guys are so cool it makes me kinda jealous of all the cool spiders you got out west


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2007)

@ Stefan,
i allready read this topic, and had a good laugh, just didn't feel like keeping a 3 year old tread alive  


cacoseraph said:


> i am quite certain steven will interpret this as i intended, as a joke. i found it amusing that steven had already found this species, even before i formally entered the hobby


yes, but maybe cause i'm more familiar with your type of replies then Stefan  
but remember, He who laughs last,.... :razz: :razz: :razz:


anyway,
great to hear you've found some of these little silver agro. beauties ! :drool:


----------



## John Apple (Nov 11, 2007)

well now ...still wondering here are these guys available ? does anyone have them for sale or otherwise


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 12, 2007)

John Apple said:


> well now ...still wondering here are these guys available ? does anyone have them for sale or otherwise


you should cruise the atshq.org/forum there are a few ppl there that keep them

mike troll is big into them


i'm trying like hell to develop a breeding group. trying to do a scabies camping trip in 2008 to collect some. i traded a MM against a future longi' if the dude can find one   so... hopefully they will become more readily available. i really really REALLY want to drive up interest in the species and make it stick in the hobby

you can check out the thread we are making at scabies for them if you want
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/about132.html


----------



## Black Widow88 (Nov 12, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> damn you steven!
> 
> i have babies now and am working on adults =P
> 
> ...


Hey!

Thanks alot for the link to the forum! I'm signing for this one too! I want to thank you on this one and the spider is indeed unique! They're lots of unique ones out there. I've seen a few weird ones around here too.

And thanks to alot of the sites here I was able to ID at least 2 so thank you for that! And I could always use more insect and spider forums since they're my passion. 

Black Widow88


----------



## John Apple (Nov 12, 2007)

Tried the link and came up with nothing ....any thoughts


----------



## Black Widow88 (Nov 12, 2007)

You mean with the link to the forum that cacoseraph posted? If you are talking about it then I have no idea why you are having problems. It works for me. I'm now know as Habibi18 on there if any one wants to find me.....

.....but then again that wouldn't be necessary because I introduced myself twice both containing 2 of my other usernames that I use on other forums dedicated to the hobby ( this one and VL ). So it shouldn't be too hard to find me.

But if you can't look for the jumping marshmallow boingy at the bottom of some ones post. 

Black Widow88


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 13, 2007)

John Apple said:


> Tried the link and came up with nothing ....any thoughts


the ats link or the scabies link?

the scabies link works for me and the ats address didn't get parsed as a link


atshq.org/forum 
http://www.atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=13339
http://www.atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=13013
http://www.atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=13075


----------

